# SLI Absturz bei Spiele



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Wer kennt sich genau damit aus.
Ich habe 2 GF 9500GT`s ,Intel Core@2 Duo E7400,Asrock Penry1600SLI-110dB,6GB Ram,420Watt Strom

Läuft so Stabil aber bei Games friert das Bild nach Intro einfach ein kein Bluescreen und kein automatischer Neustart,ich muss ihn selbst ausschalten.Ubertaktet habe ich nicht.


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

420 w ? marke ? unter prime + furmarrk läuft alles ?


----------



## xTc (11. Mai 2009)

Hast du beide Karten in den gelben Slots? Treiber aktuell? Haben die beiden 9500GT Anschlüsse für eine SLI-Brücke? Wenn ja, ist die Brücke verbaut? Chipsatztreiber up-to-date?

Vorallem, was sind das für zwei 9500GT?


Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2009)

Welchen Treiber hast du drauf ?

Sehr gut funzt der 182.08 (Vista)182.50 (XP) bei 9500 GT im SLI.Die beiden funzen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi werd mir den 182.50 Treiber runterladen und dann instal.

Was für Einstellungen hast du vorgenommen.

Bin gegen 17Uhr wieder on


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Mai 2009)

welche NT marke???


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Trust für Dual Core und Quad 420Watt


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Mai 2009)

kannste mal nen Link schicken? lass mich raten: es hat um die 35 € gekostet?


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Trust.com


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Trust.com
und hier ein etwas neuer


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

naja geile marke ^^ noname ftw 

edit : mhm sag was da alles auf welcher leitung läuft konnte nix finden 

z.bsp 12v =20 A


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2009)

Ist das Prob. auch da wenn nur eine Karte drin ist ?


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

könnte sein er soll ma die ampere zahlen pro leitung aufschreiben


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

+3,3V=20A 
                   210W
+5V=30A
+12V=16A  192W
-12V=1,0A  12W
-5V=1,0A    5,0W

Das sind die Angaben die auf dem Netzteil stehen Netzteil

Ich werd es mal probieren ob ich das Problem mit nur einer Karte habe ausprobieren.
Sage dann bescheid über das ergebnis
Muß erst umstecken


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

+12V=16A 192W
-12V=1,0A 12W
-5V=1,0A 5,0W


is nen bissl wenig  kann wirklich am nt liegen


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Wieviel wäre denn deiner Meinung gut oder besser


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

min 20 A auffer 12 V Leitung was die meisten Marken Nts haben ^^


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vorhin mal 3Dmark 03 für XP getestet und da ist mein Rechner beim CPU Test 2 hängen geblieben.Was meinst du könnte es auch an der CPU liegen?


----------



## Tomateeeee (11. Mai 2009)

lade dir ma prime 95 runter und furmark und lass ma eins nachdem anderen laufen sowie coretemp oder realtemp und beobachte die temps wenn alles io ist dann dann lass ma beides zusammenlaufen


----------



## Marco1978 (11. Mai 2009)

Ok mach i


----------

